# Attic Find,Ben Pearson long bow & really nice early Footed Arrows



## MikeP216 (Oct 16, 2012)

Found a Ben Pearson long bow 5'7" with only decal or ink stamped Ben Pearson,Looks to be 3 piece laminated.With some history help from an Archery Pro,:winkThanks Scott),arrows are known as Footed Arrows & they look to be very old but in great shape,they are 25''long & have a 4" red hand painted band w/2 black pin stripes at each end of red band & one in center of band.Red band is about 1&1/4" from feather fleching.Bullet points are center punched on they also have red knocks.Need help in placing value on both Bow & Arrows if anyone can help?Possibly to sell as package or separate.I just joined & still learning system,Hope to attach pics in future.


----------

